# forma stanzol



## manickanuck (May 30, 2011)

just looking for ppls opinions on this product. real deal or not and how does it compare to other ai's and estrogen blockers??


----------



## Digitalash (May 30, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> just looking for ppls opinions on this product. real deal or not and how does it compare to other ai's and estrogen blockers??


 used it for the first 5 weeks of this cycle, until I won a bottle of arimidex from EP

Seemed to work well as far as bloat and preventing gyno, but the pump ended up breaking and you're never really sure how much is being absorbed anyway. Been using arim ever since and like it a little better, I seem "dryer" though maybe a higher dose of forma would've achieved the same effect. Plus it's cheaper. I think it would be good if running a 19-nor as I've heard it also acts as a dopamine agonist but I probably wouldn't use it again.


----------



## manickanuck (May 30, 2011)

who is ep? or are you referring to euro king?


----------



## Digitalash (May 30, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> who is ep? or are you referring to euro king?


 
nah extreme peptide, they had a contest a few weeks back and I won a free bottle


----------



## Mooksman (May 31, 2011)

I think it's hocus pocus but I'm not sure. Just a guess


----------



## mich29 (May 31, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> just looking for ppls opinions on this product. real deal or not and how does it compare to other ai's and estrogen blockers??



I would say its pretty legit I'm a huge fan of femara and it reminded me of femara in may aspects.I'd put it 3rd with my list being 1.femara 2. adex.3 forma.

the fact its an otc item is a huge plus as well no waiting a good amount of time to get it and its quick and easy to apply and doesn't  have a medical type smell its more of a faint manly smell and it dries very quickly and isn't oily or runny.

like with any other supplement however until you actually use it its hard to say whether it'll work or not for you.

my advice would be give it a shot but also keep femara or adex on hand just in case.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 31, 2011)

yea i am using it now as my ai and this shit rocks it will make you have huge rock hard wood and cutts fat a little to i rumb some on my nips and stomach it is really really good stuff.but i think erase which is a high affinty ai otc and is really to stroungh i have to low dose it or joints hurt real bad.you just got to know what otc stuff is good and what is junk.


----------



## mich29 (May 31, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i am using it now as my ai and this shit rocks it will make you have huge rock hard wood and cutts fat a little to i rumb some on my nips and stomach it is really really good stuff.but i think erase which is a high affinty ai otc and is really to stroungh i have to low dose it or joints hurt real bad.you just got to know what otc stuff is good and what is junk.



I agree the best way to know if something works is to try it out.I've heard erase is a good ai as well but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Pump4EVER (May 31, 2011)

I looked at this stuff too...does anyone have great results with it?


----------



## acemon (Dec 9, 2011)

I just ordered a bottle of it. I hope its worth all the hype. I am adding it to a test,dbol cycle I am currently using liquid arimidex from cem-products. Which is working great btw.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 9, 2011)

Formestane is effective for many, no reason it can't work for you it will just be finding what dose works best.  It is going away very soon though so if it works, stock up.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope I didn't come off as bashing with my first post, the stuff definitely works it's just kind of inconvenient if you ask me. Dosing is an issue even with a functional pump and they seem to break alot. You can dose with an oral syringe or something but it still just seems easier to grab a-dex or aromasin and be able to control your dosage accurately. It's nice that it's OTC but that's not enough for me to use it again personally


----------



## acemon (Dec 13, 2011)

The only thing I have found about this product is that it is DHT based. For all of us who have the MPB gene in their family, this might not be a good solution....Can anyone confirm this?


----------

